# أشهر - شهور



## Reham123

اسماء الاشهر او الشهور


----------



## Mahaodeh

عن ماذا تسأل بالضبط؟ هل تسأل أيها أصحّ؟ إن كان هذا سؤالك فكلاهما صحيح. كلاهما جمع صحيح لكلمة شهر: أشهر جمع قلة وشهور جمع كثرة.

البعض يقول أن قولنا أشهر السنة غير صحيح لأن جمع القلة يكون لما بين ٣ إلى ١٠ وما زاد عن هذا يكون كثرة وبما أن في السنة ١٢ شهرا فيجب أن نقول شهور السنة. البعض الآخر يرى الأمر نسبي، فعشرة أشهر لا تختلف كثيرا عن اثني عشر ويرون أن قول أشهر السنة ليس غلطا وإن كانوا ١٢.


----------



## Lamine.bkr

*شهور*: من جموع الكثرة، تستعمل في العدد الكثير فيما *فاق العشرة*.
*أشهر*: من جموع القلة، تستعمل فيما لا يزيد على *10* ؛ أي من *3 إلى 10*.
انظري هنا: *محبرة*
فإن كنت تقصدين أسماء الشهور كلها فاستعملي "*أسماء الشهور*"، لأن عددها 12 وهو يفوق 10.​


----------

